# Howell pheasant



## mike4cobra (Oct 24, 2010)

I was wondering if any of you guys have hunted with the Howell permit. This is my first year with one. I used to hunt out there as a kid in the good old days when you could jump any fence that wasnt posted  . Im not askin for any specifics on areas, just how, you that have hunted there, liked the deal. I took a week off and will avoid it during the weekends to hopefully avoid any crowds. Also, has anyone else noticed an increase in chickens while duck hunting public land? Gonna have to hit that up to!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I'll send you a pm.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I hunted it once when I was 12. So 8 years ago. My best advice is to get there early and find a field that is away from where most trucks are parked (probably a hard thing to do.) My dad and I both got our limits, it was fun. 

However, I am not quite sure if they still plant birds out there so maybe someone else can help you out with that. :?:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> However, I am not quite sure if they still plant birds out there so maybe someone else can help you out with that.


The club still has the hunt, but it's not what it used to be. Carlos passed two years ago and the hunt has gone downhill since. Much of the land that was once available on the east side of town, including the old hunting club land, is now marked as "No Trespassing" and no longer participates in the hunt. The land down the middle of the valley is locked up in a hunting club.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> > However, I am not quite sure if they still plant birds out there so maybe someone else can help you out with that.
> 
> 
> The club still has the hunt, but it's not what it used to be. Carlos passed two years ago and the hunt has gone downhill since. Much of the land that was once available on the east side of town, including the old hunting club land, is now marked as "No Trespassing" and no longer participates in the hunt. The land down the middle of the valley is locked up in a hunting club.


Dang that just sucks!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I did the hunt about five years ago. Went out on the Sunday after the opener hoping to avoid the crowds. I did manage to avoid the crowds but I also avoided killing anything. Me and a buddy put four seasoned bird dogs on the ground from 8:00 am till 5:30 pm that evening and never saw a pheasant. Not even one! :? The huns were doing pretty well that year and we did see a few of those, but zero pheasants.

There are a few wild birds running around out there, but not many. The DWR plants some roosters for the opener but the dumb ones get hosed in the first two hours of the hunt. Liberated birds just don't have a prayer when the mob gets out. In the past two years Ive been out there hunting late season does. You'd think you would see some phez from the road as you're driving around hunting deer...Nope.



> Also, has anyone else noticed an increase in chickens while duck hunting public land? Gonna have to hit that up to!


that's the problem. EVEYONE has noticed the chickens on the WMA's. I noticed them too about two years ago at Farmington bay while waiting for my buddy to get there with his airboat. I thought to myself,"hey, Im gonna have to come hit this for pheasants!" well, I went down there opening morning to see 15 rigs, and 30 guys, with 25 labs all parked along the same road waiting for 8:00 so they could charge out and kill the 10 roosters that were living along that stretch of grass. :? What a ZOO! I just turned around and went home.

Good luck.


----------



## mike4cobra (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys. I will give it a shot, but doesnt sound like I will do great. Will post pics if any success.


----------



## Dennis Wilkes (Oct 25, 2021)

I have signed up for access to the upcoming Howell hunt club this year so I have no idea what to expect. I have a new Springer Spaniel that is just coming out of field training that I will be taking out in the field for the first time. Being a newly to Utah five years ago from San Diego I have little hunting experience in Utah. Thought it might be a good start. Your thoughts would be welcomed.


----------

